
David Lee departs SV Angel - kjw
http://recode.net/2015/05/19/david-lee-departs-sv-angel/
======
ghshephard
It's refreshing to see honest assessments like, "I am honestly not sure what
it means — VC machinations escape me.", particularly from as high a profile a
journalist as Kara Swisher.

~~~
sdrothrock
It might be honest, but it's also frustrating. I want to read honest,
insightful news written by people who have an understanding about what they're
writing about.

Put another way, if you were reading about a scientific development, would you
feel the same way about the writer saying "I am honestly not sure what this
development means -- science escapes me." or something else along those lines?

~~~
ghshephard
This is Kara Swisher. It's hard to imagine who might have more of an
understanding of this industry. She's been up on stage intelligently
interviewing the various luminaries of the startup industry, both at
AllThingsD, and now Re/Code.

What she's communicating, is that "VC machinations" are inherently unknowable,
and anyone who claims otherwise _in general_ is spinning a line. For this
situation, it's going to require fairly detailed reporting - which she goes on
to do, by reproducing the letter sent out to the LPs and SV companies.

------
rmorrison
By far David Lee and SV Angel have been one of our best angel investors at
Comprehend! Sorry to see him go, wish him the best!

------
jusben1369
Effective immediately to spend more time with family is never good. It could
be a termination or a health issue he's not comfortable disclosing.

~~~
7Figures2Commas
> It could be a termination or a health issue he's not comfortable disclosing.

Or it could be that he really does want to spend more time with his family.
Gasp.

